# PSA - "Black Friday" sale on select items at CKTG



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/blfrsp.html

I scored two - one for a gift and one for myself. I had a busy day and sorry I didn't post this sooner. Sale is still going on.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

All over as of Tuesday - mods can delete this post for taking up band width.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What did you get and what did they have on sale anyways?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I scooped up a Takamura Chromax 210mm and a Yahiko VG-10 damascus 210mm. One is a gift - just not sure which one yet. There were a lot of nice knives and accessories on sale and very good discounts. Mark did a really good job putting a wide spectrum together price wise. The Chromax was discounted to $99 down from $125 and the Yahiko was $110 down from $130.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep the chromax and tell us how it performs. Mark supplies some over the top hype on it.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

No real hype from Mark - Steve's video for the santoku and the reviews for the 210 were enough for me. 64-65 HRC got my attention. 

One if for my niece - I think the VG-10 dami will be better for her as I don't know her maintenance habits. It's also a tad softer @ 60-61 HRC.


----------

